# Megans Pursang Shiva and Haze Grow.



## megan23247 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Today I recieved some free beans from Sonic Seeds the strains are Pursang Shiva x Pursang 6 AND Pursang Haze 1 x Pursang 6 *

*I got 12 beans from each strain so I plan on germinating 6 beans from each of those.*

*I have read some very good things bout these strains and the pictures I have seen are mouth watering to say the least so hopefully mine will look and taste just as yummy.*

*Got um in a paper towel now so ill keep yall posted. :hubba: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 19, 2008)

good luck, sweetheart... green mojo for yaz ~~~~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2008)

:clap: oh yeah pulling up milk crate for this on 4 sure:48: ..time for some more SEXY budds:hubba: ..cant wait to see them little ones soon..come on females:banana:   



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies popped and growing.  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 19, 2008)

Cant wait to see them grow. I have never heard of those before, I will have to check out sonic seeds website. Thanks.


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 19, 2008)

*If you go to hxxp://www.breedbay.co.uk  and look in the section that says 'community' you will see Sonic and Trichome Jungle Seeds.  They have some great strains and really good pictures with vivid decriptions of each.  There is a section in there that says 'Sonic Seed Testers' and thats where and how I got my beans.   *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Megan how is the grow going?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah, where are the pics?


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hey everyone!   Okay just took a few pics of da seedlings for yall.  They are looking good and they all have roots coming out of the pellet so im thinking transplant probably by wensday or thursday of this week. :hubba: 

Ive been puting them into the flower room under the HPS every couple of days to get them used to the light and hopefully hurry them up.

Ill keep yall posted.*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 10, 2008)

looking very nice, green mojo green mojo to them little ones good luck girl.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*The babies are looking a bit stretched out but very healthy.  How far away do ya have your light? *


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*:yeahthat:

Agreed though, still healthy. Better to stretch than stunt!*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

When you transplant them bury them right up to the first set of three. And if you are using Flouros you can put them inches away from them to stop the stretch.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah burry them little legs deep ....and KEEP M GREEN and SEXY!!!


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 10, 2008)

*I wondered why they looked so leggy.  Soon as I transplant ill do like yall said and bury it to the leaves.  Thanks for the help as always. *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

looking forward to some more pics of those well Manicured Nails..:hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah megan, they are streched, an i had that problem with my super slizer haze, i just bured it like they said, keeped the first leafs an inch off the ground. an if u see them now, they are over a foot tall, an now enterd in to LST. good luck with the grow, make sure to move them ladies soon.


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hey yall!  Okay so I got da babies moved into cups and buried them up to their first set of leaves like yall said.   Ill keep yall posted. *


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice and sexy as always, your hands, plants aint bad either....lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

:hubba: 





KEEP M GREEN


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 22, 2008)

hey Megan... ya gotta shoot me yer phone number again, babe... I can't find where I wrote it down  

...oh ya... the little girls look a lot better now, too :aok:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 22, 2008)

looking great dear, wishing u all the green mojo to get them girls going strong.


----------



## megan23247 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Hey yall!  Just an update on the Pursang.  They are looking great and so far I have 7 females and only 2 males and still have 10 in veg that im slowly adding into the flower room!  Ill keep yall posted! *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## megan23247 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Well its been a while since I updated my Pursang Journal so ive got some great pictures of the Pursang which is now on day 43 and has a while still to go!  The cola is freakin HUGE and this stuff smells GREAT! Kinda lemony-minty-piney smell to it and covered in Trichs!

Oh...I added another light into the closet so now im running a 430HPS and a 360 Conversion bulb and 3 days after hanging it I could tell the difference in da girls, so they love it! 

I'll keep yall posted! *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

Megan!!!!  that second pic needs to be added to *TBPOTM  *Girl..Thats Beautiful..and would surely get my vote  4U..those are packing on the weight now   huh?  Keep it up my friend..looks like a Bounty of a Harvest is comeing your way:bong:


----------



## Weezy (Feb 7, 2009)

Those look nice and healthy for sure


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Beautiful  looking ladies :48:*


----------



## IRISH (Feb 7, 2009)

hello megan. it's been awhile. another sweet grow almost under your belt. how many week strain is the pursang? from the first post, thier coming up on 120 days ttl. soo, i would guess you vegged around 5 weeks? maybe an 11 week strain? 11 flower, that is.

i'd bet your getting antsy, huh? they look great. see you around megan...bb...


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 8, 2009)

as i am finding out pure strain sativas need 13 week flowering time, an less of a vegg. if i would have vegged mine for 5 weeks omg my haze would be huge!!


nice looking plants girl i love haze plants don't u? i got a breading project going on, breading a super sliver haze with a THC bomb male. got them done an now growing that plant hopeing for a male an going to bread it with a trianwreck
ging to back cross that a cople of times to get a stable strain. what u think? u plan on breading them hazes of yours girl


----------



## megan23247 (Feb 9, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hello megan. it's been awhile. another sweet grow almost under your belt. how many week strain is the pursang? from the first post, thier coming up on 120 days ttl. soo, i would guess you vegged around 5 weeks? maybe an 11 week strain? 11 flower, that is.
> 
> i'd bet your getting antsy, huh? they look great. see you around megan...bb...


 
*Nice to hear from you buddy its been a while for sure!  Im not sure exactly how long these flower  BUT if I had to guess I would say somewhere around 11 weeks maybe more.  Seems like a long azz time but really it has gone by pretty quick BUT yes I am antsy cause this stuff smells wonderful! :hubba: *

*Thanks for stoppin by. *


----------



## megan23247 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> as i am finding out pure strain sativas need 13 week flowering time, an less of a vegg. if i would have vegged mine for 5 weeks omg my haze would be huge!!
> 
> 
> nice looking plants girl i love haze plants don't u? i got a breading project going on, breading a super sliver haze with a THC bomb male. got them done an now growing that plant hopeing for a male an going to bread it with a trianwreck
> ging to back cross that a cople of times to get a stable strain. what u think? u plan on breading them hazes of yours girl


 
*I had some NL going in my flower room so I had to veg these girls a bit longer than I wanted to so I know what your sayin for sure.  They are lanky as hell but man the colas get HUGE!  This is my first time growing a Sativa or a Haze but I can not wait to try this stuff I think its gonna be worth all this time growing um.  Thanks for stoppin by! *


----------



## megan23247 (Mar 7, 2009)

*This stuff has some of the best smells ever!  And some of the buds are HUGE! :hubba:   I harvested one plant last week and another yesterday.  LOVE the way Pursang taste, REAL lemony!!  Ill keep yall posted!
*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good Megan


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2009)

very nice grow... those buds look yummy...


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Dang, those things look like trees!  Or maybe its just a small grow room.  How tall are those?  I startin to get concerned about the height on my plants gettin outta hand.


----------



## megan23247 (Mar 13, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Dang, those things look like trees! Or maybe its just a small grow room. How tall are those? I startin to get concerned about the height on my plants gettin outta hand.


 
*Well they range in height from about 4 ft tall to bout 6 ft tall.  Im 4'11 and atleast 3 of them are a foot taller than I am!   Thanks for stoppin by buddy. *


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Hey yall!  So im finished growing the pursang finally and I ended up with about 8 ounces off these girls which I thought was pretty good. 

As far as the high and taste of this stuff....

The high is very strong and almost immediate I have yet to finish a whole joint put it that way and I smoke A LOT. :hubba: 

BUT the taste and smell of this stuff isnt my fav infact I cant wait for my Northern Lights to be done so I can start smoking it again cause the taste of this stuff is so different.  Its a cross between lemons-Pine Sol-and-Spice, at first its kinda good but the after taste is ew.  Not all of the plants were like this and a couple of them are kinda good cause they have less Pursang charecteristics and more of the Jack Herrer and NL taste and smell to um.

OH and the worst part is this stuff makes me cough TOOOO much!  I hate when good weed makes me cough to the point that I cant enjoy it and cant smoke as much as I like cause I cant breath. lol.

Anyway here are some pictures...

*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 18, 2009)

Great Grow   Look forward to the Nl grow :hubba: 





> OH and the worst part is this stuff makes me cough TOOOO much! I hate when good weed makes me cough to the point that I cant enjoy it and cant smoke as much as I like cause I cant breath


 
LOL gotta cough to get off  j/k
I know what you mean...some smoke just burns different than others. Flavor is a big thing to me too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hey yall! So im finished growing the pursang finally and I ended up with about 8 ounces off these girls which I thought was pretty good. *
> 
> 
> *OH and the worst part is this stuff makes me cough TOOOO much! I hate when good weed makes me cough to the point that I cant enjoy it and cant smoke as much as I like cause I cant breath. lol.*


 

:ciao:  *megan*..8 ounces is awesome...and coughing  is a good thing..like Mutt said.."if you dont cough...you dont get off"  lol  enjoy your smoke..very good job..Bring on the NL:clap:


----------



## dekgib (Jul 6, 2009)

wow i am really behind


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Hey Yall!! 

I havent updated this thread in a LONG time and now that ive had the chance to grow this strain a a few times I have totally changed my opinion on it...

This stuff really grew on me and EVERYONE that has tried it loves it!  Ive culled out the ones that I didnt like and that left me with two plants.  This stuff is SUPER strong and if I smoke too much I have a hard time going into public without getting paranoid. lol.  I have yet to EVER finish a joint of this stuff cause the high comes on very quick and soars. Pursang is easy to grow and gets big if you leave it in veg too long so if your growing it indoors I like to put da clones in flower when they are like 10 to 12'in tall by the time they are harvested they are about 2 1/2- 3 ft tall.  

If you ever get the chance to try this stuff I would go for it.  I plan on growing this stuff for a long time cause its now one of my favs so I will post some pics soon of the crop I have going now.   *


----------



## dekgib (Jul 20, 2009)

i will keep my eyes and ears open for some of that


----------



## Capone (Aug 20, 2012)

where you been?


----------

